# STOP TOUCHING ME!



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Except...oh right there! lmao video of Hazel TRYING to be a Miss prickle pants but having a hard time 

http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd375/hissyfithazel/Videos/?action=view&current=DSCF2283.mp4

ha ha ha  she really does have a hard time throwing a Hissy-Fit when you touch her the right way!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahahahahahaha
That's so funny. She's like "NO NO NO NO! Ohhhh I like that! NO NO NO NO! Hmmmmm... NO!"
And those lil feet!! All stretched out


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. She looks silly when she tries to pop while sitting like that! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

My girl Celeste has a similar sweet spot but I don't do it cause I think its a nerve causing the reaction as its so quick and instant, I had a cat like this and didn't know better there was a spot where if I scratched he'd quiver slightly and his head would lift up and I thought he was enjoying it. It never caused any real damage but my vet confirmed it was somehow a nerve when touched would send an impulse to do the reaction and I stopped cause I thought it would be cruel to have them in a moment where they weren't in full control of their body.

I have no idea if this is the case with hedgehogs, but I want to ask my vet and see cause I just don't want to do anything like that again.

The video is very cute though and I love it I don't want to sound like I'm horrible just sharing my experience with animals and weird reactions like that


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

That is an interesting thought...Hazel does the same thing either side or IF I can manage to get a finger on her ear without getting jabbed she likes that too. Under her chin is another spot she loves a rub but rarely lets me


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> That is an interesting thought...Hazel does the same thing either side or IF I can manage to get a finger on her ear without getting jabbed she likes that too. Under her chin is another spot she loves a rub but rarely lets me


Indeed I didn't want to discourage you cause it is cute, Celeste is a huff until she gets comfy then I can pet all of her no problem


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

LOLOLOL Omg. That was hilarious. Total "I must be huf--- huu----ohhh yeahhhh. no no no. KEEP FOCUSED HAZEL. I must be huuuuuhhhh .... mmmm....ffy."


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

too funny


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! I finally got to see it! Totally adorable!! And funny! Loved it.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is so. cute.

I think that she really just enjoys it. Maybe she huffs because she can't see that your about to pet her? I know Milly and I can be having a perfectly nice cuddle, where she let's me pet her practically anywhere, and then I accidentally forget to put my hand by her face before I stroke her and shes like "HUFFFFF - oh wait, it's just you. Sorry!" :lol:


----------

